# Unknown language: mir asdhuf



## elturro

hola me gustaría que alguien me tradujese lo siguiente: "mir asdhuf". Me dijeron que estaba escrito en árabe pero no estoy seguro. Gracias a todos por escucharme.


----------



## Heba

Hello elturro 
I believe ''mir asdhuf'' is not Arabic. I have never heard it before.


----------



## elroy

Bienvenid@ al foro. 

¿Tienes más contexto? ¿En qué dialecto fue escrito?

*Nota del moderador*: Por favor elige títulos para tus hilos que hagan referencia a tu consulta (regla no. 4).


----------



## elturro

Pues la verdad es que me lo escribió una chica con ascendencia marroquí, pero no sé nada más. Como si fuera un saludo o una despedida. Pero la verdad es que creo que no me engañaba. De todas formas muchas gracias por el interés. Le preguntaré a ella pero si la veo.


----------



## elroy

Entonces tendremos que esperar a los marroquíes.  Seguramente te podrían ayudar con algo, aunque no tengas más contexto.


----------



## CarlosPerezMartinez

¿Puede ser beréber? No parece árabe.


----------

